# SRT 8 question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was beside a beautiful charger srt8 turning into WalMart yesterday. I know they got 25 more hp stock the we got stock, but at least to the eye, they look about twice as big as us and god knows what they weigh. With the size/weight advantage apparantly going to us, can we beat them with the hp disadvantage? Like I said, we were both going into a parking lot so couldn't get squirrely. I know they only come with automatics, I got the A4 as well, just curious as to what a run against one would be like.
Dustin.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Driver's race with the edge going to the GTO, or so I've heard.
They are beasts. There was a write up in Motor Trend in 2005
that said the same thing I believe. 
One thing is for sure. Their paint jobs are much better quality
and look much better than the goats'. I saw a candy apple looking
SRT8 the other day. Nice! But of course, it cost about 45k fully 
loaded! I'll prefer my goat instead, but it is a nice ride.
Now the Challenger, that may be a different story all together.
:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I was beside a beautiful charger srt8 turning into WalMart yesterday. I know they got 25 more hp stock the we got stock, but at least to the eye, they look about twice as big as us and god knows what they weigh. With the size/weight advantage apparantly going to us, can we beat them with the hp disadvantage? Like I said, we were both going into a parking lot so couldn't get squirrely. I know they only come with automatics, I got the A4 as well, just curious as to what a run against one would be like.
> Dustin.


*They have 425 HP? I must not be paying attention, I didn't think they had that much. If they do have have more, I'll trade the looks of the GTO for the HP. 
Every time I see one come at me, I see a pist off frog.*


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya, the srt8's got the 6.1 litre hemi making 425 hp. The RT's which are much more common have the 5.7 litre hemi with 340 hp.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Ya, the srt8's got the 6.1 litre hemi making 425 hp. The RT's which are much more common have the 5.7 litre hemi with 340 hp.




*I saw and then stopped to check out a Yellow Super Bee at a local dealer, 43K. 

I just don't see it. I am assuming that one has 425 hp? *


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I think there was a GTO vs SRT8 Charger article in one of the popular car magazines, I think it might have been AutoWeek but not sure. I remember that the Goat beat the charger in most if not all categories (not by alot), but it still got second place because of styling. The article was similar to Mustang vs GTO article, the goat outperformed the Stang but the Stang won because it got more points in the "Gotta have it" category.... If you ask me, any car magazine that judges a car's looks is discrediting itself but whatever, I'll take the car thats got the numbers not the looks (even though I think the Goat is better looking that both of those cars)....


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Driver's race with the edge going to the GTO, or so I've heard.
> They are beasts. There was a write up in Motor Trend in 2005
> that said the same thing I believe.
> One thing is for sure. Their paint jobs are much better quality
> ...


The paint looks better or the cars? Man I hate the way those dogs look.


----------



## roman371 (Jul 23, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I was beside a beautiful charger srt8 turning into WalMart yesterday. I know they got 25 more hp stock the we got stock, but at least to the eye, they look about twice as big as us and god knows what they weigh.
> Dustin.


I believe the stated weight for the SRT-8 is 4160 lbs. Also, the horsepower and torque is 425\420. I do like the fact that I can switch of the traction control completely, avoiding any meddlesome computer traction activities. Yes, it is a full size sport sedan.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

SRT-8 Charger is insane...6.1 Hemi V8 425hp...but its WAY more expensive than the GTOs, 40's on the lot. The GTO with rebates is the BEST deal going right now in terms of power. My wife likes the Charger because it's 4 doors,, but she didnt like the price!


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

The SRT8 will normally edge out an LS2 mainly due to traction. While the GTO is struggling to get any, the SRT8 will hook up a little quicker (they do have their own traction issues, although NO wheelhop) and take off on ya.

When I had my SRT8 Magnum I raced 1 LS1 and 2 LS2 and beat them all nicely. Fact is that they may have been totally stock while I was not. The last LS2 however did pace me after about 55mph or so. But the top end on the SRT8 is higher believe it or not. It may have the aerodynamics of an apartment building but they top out at 172mph. I took mine to 165'ish and let off because I don't feel the need to drive that fast... 

On the R/T's you cannot completely disable the ESP traction control, but the SRT has a 3 position selector that does eliminate it. That's how I was able to do this: CLICK

While the SRT8 does not have a manual trans it is a Autostick (similar to Porsche's Tiptronic) and has the capability of manually shifting. But since it is clutchless it will never slam into gears like a true manual can.

The price difference isn't that great anymore thanks to DCX doing big incentives. The stripped doen SRT8's can be had for about $32k and fully loaded with more options than a Cadillac for about $35k. Mine stickered at $43k (all options avail) but no more than 3 months later they added the SRT line to the incentive program and KILLED our cars value. As you can imagine I was/am pissed about that.

I'll let you know how the Challenger pans out, I am the 1st on the list for the SRT version in my state, and I plan to drive it hard from the get-go. Estimations right now are of a 500hp+ beast in the SRT version with manual trans and 425hp R/T with manual trans.

The main reason I jumped ship from the SRT8 to the LS2 is simple... DCX will violently defend their programming preventing anyone from drawing code and creating the ability to tune the cars. One person had done so and when word got out he received a cease and desist letter from DCX promptly. With the LS2 I know I can tune and play to any level I so desire... and I plan to do just that!


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

Bandit;

I have never seen a Charger or Magnum beat a GTO, the only time that it might be possible is if the GTO driver is inexperienced and does not know how to row the gears right... 

It seems that Motor Trend agrees with me on this (at least as far as the numbers go), here is what they wrote when comparing the two cars "...The GTO outgunned the SRT8 from 0 to 60 (4.7 seconds versus 5.0), 0 to 100 (11.7 versus 11.9), and in the quarter mile (13.3 seconds at 105.9 mph versus 13.5 at 106.3)..."

True that the GTO sometimes fights you during hook up but that can be easily taken care of with a couple of mods and some practice.


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bandit said:


> The SRT8 will normally edge out an LS2 mainly due to traction. While the GTO is struggling to get any, the SRT8 will hook up a little quicker (they do have their own traction issues, although NO wheelhop) and take off on ya.
> 
> When I had my SRT8 Magnum I raced 1 LS1 and 2 LS2 and beat them all nicely. Fact is that they may have been totally stock while I was not. The last LS2 however did pace me after about 55mph or so. But the top end on the SRT8 is higher believe it or not. It may have the aerodynamics of an apartment building but they top out at 172mph. I took mine to 165'ish and let off because I don't feel the need to drive that fast...
> 
> ...


I raced two SRT8's when I was stock and they were stock. I beat one by a nose once and I lost by a nose the second time. It is a drivers race. Stock versus stock it is very very close. Throw out the numbers you read about. If anyone states that they smoked a SRT8 or vice versa and they are both stock they are full of it. Anyone can mod their car to beat another. Stock vs stock it is a very close race.
About the Challenger. I know that they are looking at putting the 6.4 liter Hemi in it that produces around 500HP. I dont know how you got on a list for the SRT8 Challenger seeing how they arent producing the SRT8 line the first year this car goes into production. I'm hearing that the Challenger should be available some time around Oct07 but now with the rumors of this merger....who knows.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO 7 said:


> I raced two SRT8's when I was stock and they were stock. I beat one by a nose once and I lost by a nose the second time. It is a drivers race. Stock versus stock it is very very close. Throw out the numbers you read about. If anyone states that they smoked a SRT8 or vice versa and they are both stock they are full of it. Anyone can mod their car to beat another. Stock vs stock it is a very close race.
> About the Challenger. I know that they are looking at putting the 6.4 liter Hemi in it that produces around 500HP. I dont know how you got on a list for the SRT8 Challenger seeing how they arent producing the SRT8 line the first year this car goes into production. I'm hearing that the Challenger should be available some time around Oct07 but now with the rumors of this merger....who knows.


:agree 

SRT8 vs LS2 GTO is a drivers race. I beat one a couple times with my GTO but they were so close that one missed shift point, not even a missed shift, is all it takes. 
If I ever decide I don't want my Dakota and my Vette, but just want one vehicle, Magnum SRT8 all the way.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

ohmy said:


> Bandit;
> 
> I have never seen a Charger or Magnum beat a GTO, the only time that it might be possible is if the GTO driver is inexperienced and does not know how to row the gears right...
> 
> ...


Well just because you don't believe it, doesn't make it untrue.

It can go either way, and in reality it usually comes down to traction.

Don't believe what you read in the magazines.



GTO 7 said:


> If anyone states that they smoked a SRT8 or vice versa and they are both stock they are full of it. Anyone can mod their car to beat another. Stock vs stock it is a very close race.
> 
> About the Challenger. I know that they are looking at putting the 6.4 liter Hemi in it that produces around 500HP. I dont know how you got on a list for the SRT8 Challenger seeing how they arent producing the SRT8 line the first year this car goes into production. I'm hearing that the Challenger should be available some time around Oct07 but now with the rumors of this merger....who knows.


Yup, stock for stock is will always be a toss up. The SRT8 has more power, but the GTO has the weight advantage. It's nice to know that the U.S. can produce a 4 door, 4600lb car that CAN compete with the likes of a GTO though.

Rumor has it (although it makes no real sense) that the SRT will debut as the FIRST of the Challengers. Either way one version of the Chally releases in Fall of this year, but expect delays up until the 1st of 08 though.

I have been on the "unofficial pre-list" since 3 months before DCX announced that they would even make the Chally. This was just in order to be on the dealer list before the crowd hit... I didn't want to be left behind anyone else.

I touch base with my dealer monthly and as soon as they get a build date from DCX the 1st SRT delivered to my state will be mine. The dealership is large with good connections (I ordered my last SRT8 there) and they like to make me happy. I'm a bit of a recognizable figure and I have bought 4 cars there in the last 2 years. Anything can happen, but I have faith that they can live up to their promise, and I also expect to be one of the very few to actually pay sticker. The majority of Chally buyers will be paying well over sticker at least for the 1st production year.

I have touched base with some of the SRT Engineering contacts that I have and while they are always tight-lipped about unreleased product I can assure you that the SRT will not be challenged by anyone. They are watching that Ford did with the Shelby, and what Chevy has planned for the new Vettes and Z06's. No one will know exactly what powerplant will be in the SRT until just before it hits the road.

The R/T will have the 6.1 that currently resides in the Magnum/300/Charger SRT8 cars.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The R/T will have the 6.1 that currently resides in the Magnum/300/Charger SRT8 cars.[/QUOTE]

Dude, if that's right, then that's f$%king scary. Then the 5.7 litre 340 horse be in the SXT, and the 250 horse V6 is the base motor?


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

If the RT's are getting the 6.1 that would be insane. I guess its all just rumors at this point. Time will tell.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> The R/T will have the 6.1 that currently resides in the Magnum/300/Charger SRT8 cars.


Dude, if that's right, then that's f$%king scary. Then the 5.7 litre 340 horse be in the SXT, and the 250 horse V6 is the base motor?[/QUOTE]

Yes, they have said that the engine displayed in the concept (6.1) will be in the R/T. 

There are no plans of any base models. From what I have heard they do not want to dilute the car like GM did with the Camaro and Ford did with the Mustang. GM and Ford did so because in order to justify the expense of the V8 models they had to sell a ton of cars... V6's made them more affordable and they could sell more.

The Challenger is intended solely as a limited production vehicle so they don't need to meet staggering sales figures.

This could always change, and with the rumors of a merger... it may indeed change by next year. I for one hope they do not destroy the image of an American classic mucslecar by allowing a budget V6 model in it. That's one of the only reasons I haven't strongly considered the upcoming Camaro... it looks amazing, but if they do V6 models it'll be another "me too" car like the Mustang. That takes away from how special it can be.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

Bandit,


In response to your #14 post...

You are right, just bc I don't believe something, it doesn't make it not true, but by the same logic just because you say somehing, it doesn't mean it's a fact. 

There are a ton of variables in the equation, you might have seen a bad driver, or a bad goat, or even a bad day. Car magazines eliminate as many variables out of the equation as possible. For example, their data is based on the average of several runs not just one or two, and its the same driver for both cars so skill is not the issue. To be frank, car magazines hold more credibility than the "personal stories" of ppl like you. In other words, if you want to know "which car is faster", which would you think is more accurate?? The testimony of a stranger with perhaps some drag racing experience, or the numbers reported by a car magazine with a scientific methodology and a professional driver? Hmmm, say what you want and believe what you will, but I'll take the car magazine numbers any day. *And in this case, with driver skill out of the equation, the GTO is the faster car*...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm sure that it is completly possible for a charger to beat a GTO. But I have never lost to one, and everything I have read states that the charger is a slower car. Speaking of the charger, I was driving on the interstate today when I see a sheriff in a turn around ahead. After I go by he peels out onto the road. Im not worried I wasnt going over 75. He pulls over on the side of the road behind me with 5, thats right 5 other sherrifs. 
(Thought police, Thought police)
I keep going and there is a Charger pulled over ahead with three more cops behind him. Of course one pirate has his dog in the charger looking for who knows what. I proceed. A mile ahead there are three MORE are sitting on the side of the road with there lights on.   WHAT IS GOING ON????


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> The paint looks better or the cars? Man I hate the way those dogs look.


ONLY THE PAINT! COOL YOUR ENGINES THERE DEVIL DOG!


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

ohmy said:


> Bandit,
> 
> 
> In response to your #14 post...
> ...


Well since you asked the question...I will answer it. I personally think the people that test the cars in magazines are worthless. Why do I think that? Simply because everytime I pick up a magazine I'm reading about different 0-60 and 1/4 times. I know this has to do with temp, altitude, etc. SRT8's only flaw is that they are heavy. Put three more men in your car and race an SRT8 and see what happens. The Jeep Grand Cheerokee has the same HP and torque as the charger or 330c SRT8. Can we beat the Grand Cheerokee? Hell no....Why? Because it has all wheel drive and just grabs and goes. I love both cars and they both deserve their respect.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GTO 7 said:


> Can we beat the Grand Cheerokee? Hell no....Why? Because it has all wheel drive and just grabs and goes.



we can't?


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

GTO 7 said:


> Well since you asked the question...I will answer it. I personally think the people that test the cars in magazines are worthless. Why do I think that? Simply because everytime I pick up a magazine I'm reading about different 0-60 and 1/4 times. I know this has to do with temp, altitude, etc. SRT8's only flaw is that they are heavy. Put three more men in your car and race an SRT8 and see what happens. The Jeep Grand Cheerokee has the same HP and torque as the charger or 330c SRT8. Can we beat the Grand Cheerokee? Hell no....Why? Because it has all wheel drive and just grabs and goes. I love both cars and they both deserve their respect.


GTO 7, your argument simply does not make any sense. Why would I put 3 men in a GTO to see which car is faster? thats stupid. If I put 3 men in the Goat then I will also put 3 men is the Charger and we're back to square one only now the question is "which car is faster with 3 men in the car". 

Now please, read _and understand_ the following statement before having another defensive reaction: *if driven under the same conditions, and by the same professional driver, the GTO is faster, period*. 

We all know that tractioon is the key, thats where the importance of a professional driver comes in, as opposed to a non-pro driver such as yourself. This way you test the cars at their best, in other words GTO with the best possible hook up and the Charger with the best possible hook up.

Now, if you are truely saying that you think car magazines are "worthless" because they are actually capable of testing cars under the same conditions, with the same driver, with state of the art equipment, then you have have made a statement about your credibility and wisdom on this topic, which pretty much rests my case... 

BTW, I'm ignoring your Cherokee argument because we're not talking about the Cherokee here, its Charger SRT8 vs GTO, heck, if you're throwing in the Cherokee why don't you just throw a porshe 911 in there while you're at it and compare a Cherokee SRT8 vs Porshe 911... please...


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've found that nearly any car i have driven if you are sitting there smoking your tires then you usually are getting your pants beat off by the opposing car. i got beat by an 84 ford escort because i wanted to play burnout ranger while he wanted to play tortoise and the hare. any race is a driver's race, just don't be a burn out ranger when it comes time to perform and hope the opponent is. i think i am going to try that idea of giving the opponent one of my steel toed shoes and one bag of my groceries to give us a level playing field. :agree :lol:


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> we can't?


Ummm, no.



ohmy said:


> Bandit, your argument simply does not make any sense. Why would I put 3 men in a GTO to see which car is faster? thats stupid. If I put 3 men in the Goat then I will also put 3 men is the Charger and we're back to square one only now the question is "which car is faster with 3 men in the car".
> 
> *Now please, read* _*and understand*_ the following statement before having another defensive reaction: *if driven under the same conditions, and by the same professional driver, the GTO is faster, period*.
> 
> ...


LMAO... maybe YOU should "read and understand" the post you were quoting... I didn't post that!

arty:


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys take this stuff WAAAAY too seriously. Really.

The GTO and the SRT8 variants are all amazing cars and are intended for different purposes. I love and respect them both.

The only time I usually see such inane posts they are normally from Mustang owners and they post so defensively because they know they are inferior to the cars being talked about. So now unless you have a serious inferiority complex you should back off, settle down, and realize that we're all here because we love cars, and many of us love a wide variety of cars.

Like I've said before, I don't care what the fender badge says... as long as it's fast then I give it respect. Some people are just too hung up being fanboys insteads of enjoying the world around them.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

Bandit said:


> Ummm, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEH HEH HEH HEH HEH... yeah, maybe u got a point there... ok, I'm done...


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

ohmy said:


> HEH HEH HEH HEH HEH... yeah, maybe u got a point there... ok, I'm done...


Plain and simple...The fastest car doesnt always win!:cheers


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

ohmy said:


> HEH HEH HEH HEH HEH...  yeah, maybe u got a point there... ok, I'm done...



Have a beer on me :cheers


----------



## johnbottilaw (Oct 14, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I was beside a beautiful charger srt8 turning into WalMart yesterday. I know they got 25 more hp stock the we got stock, but at least to the eye, they look about twice as big as us and god knows what they weigh. With the size/weight advantage apparantly going to us, can we beat them with the hp disadvantage? Like I said, we were both going into a parking lot so couldn't get squirrely. I know they only come with automatics, I got the A4 as well, just curious as to what a run against one would be like.
> Dustin.


I own a 2006 GTO, and the 2006 Charger SRT8. The GTO is a little quicker stock, but if you drive the SRT8, you will not want the GTO anymore.

Superior in every other way. But believe it or not, I never drive it, to big!


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

johnbottilaw said:


> I own a 2006 GTO, and the 2006 Charger SRT8. The GTO is a little quicker stock, but if you drive the SRT8, you will not want the GTO anymore.
> 
> Superior in every other way. But believe it or not, I never drive it, to big!


Just out of curiosity....What made you buy both?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> The paint looks better or the cars? Man I hate the way those dogs look.


Same thing again today!!!! Same place. About 4-5 cars pulled over at once. With plenty extra backup in case the soccer mom goes postal.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

I actually have had the privilage of racing one...
3 way race with SRT-8 (6.1L Hemi), My 06 M6, and an STI with a few mods..
Off the line, the STI completely took off..with my GOAT right behind and the STR-8's auto tranny in 3rd. before I got through 3rd i walked by the STI and left the SRT-8 behind about 1 1/2 car. Beat the STI by about 3/4 to a full car
Great experience, but the GOAT outshined em all... IM GONNA POST THE VIDEOS SOON!!:cool


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> I actually have had the privilage of racing one...
> 3 way race with SRT-8 (6.1L Hemi), My 06 M6, and an STI with a few mods..
> Off the line, the STI completely took off..with my GOAT right behind and the STR-8's auto tranny in 3rd. before I got through 3rd i walked by the STI and left the SRT-8 behind about 1 1/2 car. Beat the STI by about 3/4 to a full car
> Great experience, but the GOAT outshined em all... IM GONNA POST THE VIDEOS SOON!!:cool


What mods do you have??


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

GTO 7 said:


> What mods do you have??


stock...oh BTW...the SRT-8 was stock also


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> stock...oh BTW...the SRT-8 was stock also


Amazing. I can believe you can beat the SRT8 because if you got the jump on him you would have stayed even after that until high speeds then the SRT8 is faster. I dont know what mods you're speaking of on the STI, but the STI doesnt need any mods to beat us......So youre saying you beat a modded STI???? Not only beat it but walked it in 3rd......Interesting. Maybe he missed a shift.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

GTO 7 said:


> Amazing. I can believe you can beat the SRT8 because if you got the jump on him you would have stayed even after that until high speeds then the SRT8 is faster. I dont know what mods you're speaking of on the STI, but the STI doesnt need any mods to beat us......So youre saying you beat a modded STI???? Not only beat it but walked it in 3rd......Interesting. Maybe he missed a shift.


No actually, the cars belong to my buddies. He didn't miss a gear or anything...thats actually the second STI i beat...the only car that i've lost to so far is a EVO MR. <<<<<<< Highly understandable... 12.4 stock...But the STI, they have problems with us...depends on your launch i guess...


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

ACTUALLY...YOU CAN SEE ANOTHER VIDEO OF A STOCK GTO beating a slightly modded STI at www.streetfire.net
ENJOY!!!


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/GTO/0/b775998a-db10-45a5-bd18-98d3011401ae.htm


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/search/GTO/0/b775998a-db10-45a5-bd18-98d3011401ae.htm


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

*stupid question time*

What is an Evo? What is an STI? And why are they or are they not faster then us?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like all the other STI vs. GTO vids, STI ahead for the first gear. I dont care what you say, there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

GTO 7 said:


> ..The Jeep Grand Cheerokee has the same HP and torque as the charger or 330c SRT8...


No it doesn't. It *only* makes 420 hp.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Nobody can tell me what an EVO or a STI is? I've never heard of the bastards. Of course, I give ricers about as much attention as I do my ass.


----------



## GTO 7 (Jan 7, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Nobody can tell me what an EVO or a STI is? I've never heard of the bastards. Of course, I give ricers about as much attention as I do my ass.


Mitsubishi Evo based off the Lancer and Subaru WRX STi. Both cars are fast as ****, but like you said.....Ricers.


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

johnbottilaw said:


> I own a 2006 GTO, and the 2006 Charger SRT8. The GTO is a little quicker stock, but if you drive the SRT8, you will not want the GTO anymore.
> 
> Superior in every other way. But believe it or not, I never drive it, to big!


Didn't you just step on your you know what?


----------

